# Musical Motivation Thread.



## The Blue Lotus (Jul 17, 2012)

Well I have looked and looked and you guessed it LOOKED for that totally awesome playlist that makes you want to jump up and get something done. 
No dice, so I proclaim "Let us make one!" 
Post the youtube link to you fave motivational songs here!!!! :dance:

I'll kick things off with a shout out to all my creative crazy friends: ( remember follow the pattern set below and please keep it all ages friendly! )

We Weren't Born to Follow- Bon Jovi - We Weren't Born To Follow - YouTube

Have a Nica Day- Bon Jovi - Have A Nice Day - YouTube

It's My Life- Bon Jovi - It's My Life - YouTube

Sail- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JaAWdljhD5o

Kill Your Heroes- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_H77Ledl_I&feature=results_main&playnext=1&list=PLF5390C3D0FF087F7

Chal Chaya Chaya- Chal Chaya-Chaya Dil Se-HD - YouTube
 ( just because I mean come on who has _not_ wanted to dance atop a moving train at some point? )

Can't wait to see what gets you pumped!


----------

